# Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

Servus Techniker

Ich habe vor eine Foliendurchführung ca. 10cm unter Teichwasserniveau anzubringen. Daran angeschlossen ein waagrecht verlegtes 50er HT-Rohr (bei meinem Gelände habe ich nach ca. 1m eine abfallende Kante)
 
An dieses Rohr einen 90°-Bogen und wenn nötig noch ein Stück gerades Rohr.

So kann ich durch verdrehen des Bogens eine definierte Wasserhöhe erreichen (Nebensache) und es dient hauptsächlich als Regenwasserablauf (kommunizierende Röhren)

Reicht ein 50er Rohr auch bei Starkregen oder soll ich besser ein 70er verwenden  ....

Und ..... wie habt Ihr Eure Teichüberläufe gestaltet


----------



## squidy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hi Helmut 

das 50ger reicht locker  habe ich bei unserem teich auch so gelöst.

das wir nicht am 90°bogen fummeln müssen um den Wasserstand einzustellen, hab ich oben am Rohr einfach noch ein Stück mit einer Muffe drauf gesteckt an der ich den Pegel einstellen kann.

bei Regen geht da aber sehr wenig Wasser raus (auch wenns ausschaut wie unter der Dusche), beim füllen vom Teich reichts auch locker, der HWA mit 1/2" bringt nicht genug Wasser um dem 50ger probleme zu machen 

gutes gelingen


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Danke Remo 

Alles klar


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hi Helmut

warum so ein Aufwand ? 

Drück an der gewünschten Stelle die Folie einfach etwas runter und leg einen schönen Stein drauf.
Dahinter die Erde auflockern und mit Sand vermischen.
__ Sumpfdotterblume ,__ Blutweiderich und Pfennigskraut anpflanzen.
Die halten auch Trockenheit gut aus.

Ausserdem hast du ringsum soviel "Freiraum", da sollte das Wasser,wenns denn mal zu viel wird, gut versickern können.

Ich hab es bei mir (links in der Ecke) ähnlich gemacht,allerdings mit __ Seggen und nem kleinen Miscanthus bepflanzt.

Bewußt übergelaufen ist der Teich bei mir erst einmal.
(da hab ich beim abends beim Nachfüllen vergessen das Wasser auszudrehen  )


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hi Helmut,
ich hab nur an einer Stelle des Uferdammes die Folie ca. 3cm tiefer gedrückt, das ist mein Sollüberlauf.
Das selbe hab ich am Ufergraben auch bei einer Stelle gemacht.
Funktionierte bisher immer einwandfrei. 
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Eugen

Warum der Aufwand  ..... ich habe Angst das mir der Regen und "Dein" Regenüberlauf die "Steinschlichtung" an dieser Stelle unterspült, rinnt das Wasser ja dann innerhalb der Schlichtung und sucht sich einen Weg.

Mit meinem geplanten Überlauf, rinnt das Wasser ausserhalb der Schlichtung in einen Graben, wo ich schon damals einen Bachlauf machen wollte


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Markus

Danke auch Dir 

Siehe obigen Beitrag


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Ich habe einen DN110-Überlauf mangels Entwässerungsmöglichkeit in die Umgebung. Das DN110-Rohr geht direkt vom Dach ohnehin am Rand des Teichs vorbei, daher bot es sich an, einfach ein T-Stück drauf zu setzen. Die Höhe reguliere ich über Drehen des Rohres (das Rohr kommt mit 45° in den Teich und ist am Ende angeschrägt).
DN110 braucht es aber sicher nicht. Bei DN50 hätte ich aber zumindest bei Laubeintrag etwas Angst um Verstopfungen.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Heiko



> Bei DN50 hätte ich aber zumindest bei Laubeintrag etwas Angst um Verstopfungen.


Das ist ein sehr guter Einwand 

Darum wird er bei mir ca. 10cm unter Wasser sitzen ... mit einer groben Schotterschicht davor, die eben genau dies verhindert und die Foliendurchführung weg getarnt wird


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*



> Darum wird er bei mir ca. 10cm unter Wasser sitzen ... mit einer groben Schotterschicht davor, die eben genau dies verhindert und die Foliendurchführung weg getarnt wird


Ok, das sollte es dann genauso tun. Bei mir sitzt der Überlauf ohnehin unterm Steg, da mußte praktischerweise nichts getarnt werden. 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## squidy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hallo zusammen

das mit dem Laub ist kaum ein problem  da geht ordentlich Wasser durch und wenns verstopft dann gibts ja nen schönen Druck durch das steigende Wasser und spült das Rohr wieder frei. Bei mir hat das 50ger anfangs als Notskimmer geholfen als der Filter noch nicht in Betrieb war. Laub wurde sauber entfernt beim überfüllen des Teichs 

Das mit dem unterspülen der Folie waren auch meine Bedenken zudem sieht das Standrohr besser aus und geht genauer zum Niveau einstellen  2:1 Sieg würd ich sagen


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Remo

Jetzt hats bumm gemacht 



> zudem sieht das Standrohr besser aus



Standrohr ..... du meinst innerhalb des Teiches  

Deine Ausführung:
Von innen nach aussen:
Rohr (Grob auf Länge bringen) > 90° Bogen > Rohr > Foliendurchführung > Rohr > Bogen zur Ableitung

Meine geplante Ausführung:
Foliendurchführung > Rohr > 90° Bogen > Rohr (Grob auf Länge bringen)

Dadurch habe ich aber keinen Skimmer bei Überlauf  bei meiner Variante 

Bei deiner Variante schon 

Danke für den Denkanstoß


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*



> das mit dem Laub ist kaum ein problem


Das hängt vom vorhandenen Laub ab. Das große Laub meines Kugel-Trompetenbaums macht DN50 problemlos dicht - insbesondere im Herbst, wenn die Blätter nicht mehr so biegsam sind. Gott sei dank steht der nicht direkt am Teich. Druck durch höher stehendes Wasser wäre bei mir ein Problem - 10cm mehr und es steht schon in der Küche


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Heiko

Laub ist kein Problem .... ausser einer Weide steht nix um den Teich und nicht mal am Grundstück ... ich bin Baumlos  ... naja, nagut einen habe ich gepflanzt, einen Zierapfelbaum 



 
Die Wacholderdrossel sitzt am Zierapfelbaum (2006 ... noch am alten Schwimmteich)

Und ... bei mir reichen auch 10cm und es steht wie bei Dir in der Küche, wenn es nicht schon durch den Kellerabgang abfließt


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hallo Helmut,



> Und ... bei mir reichen auch 10cm und es steht wie bei Dir in der Küche, wenn es nicht schon durch den Kellerabgang abfließt


Klingt sehr ähnlich - bei mir ist die Folie ja schon direkt an der Hauswand angeklebt - bei einem Versagen des Überlaufs wären als erstes die Ansaugung der Wärmepumpe betroffen und dann Keller und Küche :shock
Daher neige ich bei diesem Thema zur Übervorsicht 
Sanft auslaufende Ufer habe ich auch nicht und auslaufendes Teichwasser deckt die Hausversicherung nicht ab 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Heiko

Bei mir genauso 





5cm unter der gefließten Eingangsfläche steht das Teichwasser ... durch die Neigung der gefließten Fläche und einer kleinen (1,5cm) Stufe bei der Eingangstüre, werden es dann wohl die 10cm sein.


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hallo Helmut,

du hast doch in der Terasse nen Abflusgitter - bei halbwegs fachgerechter Neigung der Terasse sollte das dir doch die nasse Küche ersparen, oder? 

Ansonsten kann ich verstehen, wenn ich deine Trockemauer sehe, das du da lieber kein Teichwasser unkontrolliert reinfließen lassen möchtest.  Wenn es Bauseits möglich ist, würde ich das 110er Rohr bevorzugen, es wird im Ernstfall wartungsärmer sein und kostet ja nun auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## squidy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Remo
> 
> Jetzt hats bumm gemacht
> 
> ...




hab ich dir schnell Foto rausgesucht 

Strandrohr in ein 90° bogen dann durch Flansch aus dem Teich 

Stoss dich gerne wieder an


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Remo

Danke fürs Bild 

Vielleicht mußt mich ja beim Koiteich noch "anstoßen" , der dauert aber noch ein Zeit`l


----------



## MarioNino (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hallo @ all

Das mit dem Teichüberlauf beschäftigt mich nun auch schon längere Zeit.
Bin gerade mitten in der Planung eines Schwimmteichs, aber das spielt jetzt keine Rolle.

Beim Teichüberlauf war ich am Rätseln, ob nicht folgendes möglich wäre:


Schwerkraftfiltersystem sprich kommunizierende Rohre.
Hier meine Frage:

Reicht es aus, bei dem Schwerkraftsystem einen Überlauf zu integrieren oder sollte man sicherheitshalber auch direkt im Teich einen separaten Überlauf für den Fall des Starkregens machen?

Ich hoff es versteht wer was ich mein lol


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Servus Mario

Funktioniert bei Schwerkraftanlagen nicht ....

Durch die immer laufende Pumpe hast du im Filter immer einen niedrigeren Wasserspiegel als im Teich ... nur wenn die Pumpe mal still steht, gleicht sich das Wasser aus.

Und die Pumpe sollte nie still stehen ... die Bakis wären hinüber 

Bei mir hingegen, der Teich ohne Technik, funktioniert es. Auch im Schwimmteich (nicht im Filter) positioniert funktioniert der Überlauf wie von "uns" angedacht bzw. praktiziert.


----------



## MarioNino (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hallo Helmut

Hm stimmt, hast auch wieder recht.

Also hätt ich mir die Zeichnung sparen können gg


----------



## Turbo (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe meinen Überlauf mit dem Regenwassersammelbecken verknüpft.
Die Folie am gewüschten Ort tiefer gelegt, so das überschüssiges Wasser in ein Geröllbett fliest. Das Geröllbett ist etwa 1. Meter tief. 
Etwa 40 cm unter Oberkante des Geröllbetts ein 100er PVC Rohr bei welchem die obere Hälfte mit vielen Löchern versehen ist eingebaut. Das Rohr mit einem Fliess gegen eindringende Verschmutzung abgedeckt.
Fertig war der zweite Regenwasser-Einlauf. Es kommt doch recht was an Wasser zusammen, welches so kontrolliert abgeleitet wird.. Hätte nicht gedacht, das es so viel ist.

Fotos dazu in meinem Fotoalbum. Der Überlauf ist unter dem neuen Lärchenrost.

Mit dem senkrechten 50er Rohr hätte ich nebst dem Laub bedenken, das einiges an Tieren so in den Tod gerissen wird.


----------



## squidy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einstellbarer Regen-Teichüberlauf*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Mario
> 
> Funktioniert bei Schwerkraftanlagen nicht ....
> 
> ...





nicht ganz richtig 

das Prinzip mit Überlauf im Filter würde schon funktionieren, auch mit dem um einige cm tieferen Wasserpegel. Man müsste einfach den Überlauf am max. Niveau im Filter anpassen. Bei Regen füllt sich der Teich und der Filter, das Regenwasser würde dann also aus dem Überlauf im Filter laufen, denn die differenz von Teich zu Filterniveau bleibt gleich.

Nur das Problem ist der Pumpenausfall, dann würde sich, wie du gesagt hast, das Niveau ausgleichen und im Filter steigt das Wasser an. Da da aber der Überlauf tiefer ist als der ausgeglichene Wasserpegel würde das Wasser abfliessen bis es wieder das max. im Filter erreicht hat. Das heisst der Teich würde einige Liter (können tausende sein) verlieren, je nach grösse der Anlage.

Elektronik, oder redundante Pumpensysteme könnten da helfen  besser ist immer noch am Teich selbst und einen im Filter (aber bitte auf Teichniveau) 



Turbo schrieb:


> Mit dem senkrechten 50er Rohr hätte ich nebst dem Laub bedenken, das einiges an Tieren so in den Tod gerissen wird.



grüäzi usem Thurgau,

dann ist mein Trommler ja ne Mordmaschine  "duckundweg"


----------

